# Xiaomi Mijia 1s 4K



## juic-E-juice

I haven’t seen any chatter about this yet so I figure I’ll get the ball rolling. The primary selling point is the higher brightness output, though I can’t tell if this is due to an upgrade in lasers or a different segmented wheel. Also don’t know what TI model of chipset is being used or if I put lag has been reduced, though not likely. 

I know a few of you are Xiaomi buffs, so I’m hoping some of our members who are of Chinese origin can offer some better insights. 

https://intallaght.ie/xiaomi-launch...ector-tv-1s-4k-its-new-4k-projector-with-hdr/


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelee

use chrome to translate 

https://www.touying.com/t-38917-1.html

https://www.touying.com/t-38919-1.html

1. The appearance of Mijia Laser Projector 1S 4K version

Theappearance design ofthisnew 4K laser projector is almost thesame asthat of the previous generation. The same sandblasted PC material is used to ensure that no fingerprints are left, and the eight top corners are designed to be rounded. The volume is still 410*291*88cm, but because of the optimization of the hardware location, the weight is reduced to 7kg.

Second, Mijia laser projection 1S 4K version optical parameters

1. Brightness: Mijia laser projection 1S 4K version has a brightness of 2000ANSI lumens, which is 30% higher than the previous generation 4K products (500ANSI lumens). But according to the actual measurement on the network, the laser projector needs to be equipped with a light-resistant curtain to achieve its maximum effect.

2. Mijia's new 4K laser projector still hasa 0.47-inch DMD built in and uses Texas Instruments' dithering technology to achieve 4K resolution. If you have a 1080P projector in your home, you can compare it with it.

3. It is reported that Mijia Laser Projector 1S uses Guangfeng Science and Technology's ALPD laser fluorescent display technology and cooperates with ISF certified engineers to adjust the color reproduction deviation to ≤2.9, so that the color performance is more realistic.

3. Mijia laser projection 1S 4K version optical parameters

1. Projection ratio: Because of the characteristics of laser projection, the projection ratio of this new Mijia product is only 0.233:1 , which can project a 100-inch screen at a distance of 24cm . The large screen helps users quickly enter the immersive movie watching atmosphere.

2. Intelligent light source: one anti-straight-sight sensor is installed on each side of the lens. If someone is close to the light source projection area, the projector will automatically reduce the brightness to avoid direct damage to the human eye.

4. Mijia laser projection 1S 4K version uses

1. Operating system: Mijia projector has built-in PatchWall system, which supports downloading third-party applications such as Dangbei market. You can also use the voice keys on the remote control for voice control.

2. Focusing and correction: If equipped with anti-light curtain, it is best to place the machine first. It is worth noting that the Mijia laser projection does not support side projection, so the placement is the key. After determining the position, focus manually.

3. External devices: In addition to watching online videos, the rich interface of Mijia laser projectors can ensure users to expand the use of methods, such as connecting to computers and game consoles.

In summary, it is the introduction of Mijia's new laser projection 1S 4K version. In general, this new product is in a state of being in place except for the brightness of the previous generation that is significantly improved compared to the previous generation. Of course, as a 10,000-level laser 4K projection, its advantages still exist.


----------



## monakh

Chassis looks similar to the original. I hope they fixed the issue with ribbon cables being pushed in which resulted in the lines and other artifacts in the pics. Mine's about year old now and thank goodness, no issues. I use mine at least 8 hours a day.


----------



## Casey_Bryson

So both the Fengmi and Mijia get upgraded lumens (2400 and 2000) respectively. Will the A300 get an upgrade as well? If it's around 3000 calibrated lumens it would be worth the upgrade for even better 3D and HDR. As it sits I'm not sure 700 lumens more for the Fengmi Pro is worth an upgrade. This is all hypothetical until we see them reviewed and in the wild.


----------



## Endurah Game

*New Mijia Laser Projector TV 1S 4K Laser Projector 1S 4K (June 2020 Release)*

*Mijia Laser Projector TV 1S 4K *

https://www.gizmochina.com/2020/06/09/xiaomi-mi-laser-projector-1s-4k-launch/













> The new *1S *model has several improvements. For starters, we found a brightness that is 30% higher with 2000 ANSI lumens. Other features remain, such as 4K resolution. Contrast is 3000: 1 and features decoding HDR10. It complies with the Rec. 709 standard with a delta e of 2.9 and uses ALPD 3.0 laser. It is capable of projecting images in sizes between 80 and 150 inches with a projection factor of 0.233: 1, being able to offer up to 100 inches in size just 24 cm from the wall. To prevent vision damage, it has an anti-eye sensor, so if someone gets between the wall and the projected image, the brightness is reduced to a minimum.



I have not seen much info besides the announcements on this release (released this month). 

Does anyone have information or reviews to share? 

Seems like a good buy!


----------



## Run&Gun

Could just be a bad translation, but some weak/contradictory specs.

Says it's 4K, yet states "resolution up to 1920x1080" and "more than 85% NTSC color gamut". Only thing I saw that was impressive was that it could project up to 150" image. But to my knowledge, no one is making a UST screen that large.


----------



## Casey_Bryson

Endurah Game said:


> *Mijia Laser Projector TV 1S 4K *
> 
> 
> I have not seen much info besides the announcements on this release (released this month).
> 
> Does anyone have information or reviews to share?
> 
> Seems like a good buy!


There is already a thread for this projector. Please post your thoughts here: https://www.avsforum.com/forum/68-d...-000-usd-msrp/3152838-xiaomi-mijia-1s-4k.html


----------



## kraine

The test of the new Xiaomi Mijia 1S 4K is online. It is available in French in the first part and in English in the second part.



Test Xiaomi Mijia 1S 4K : l’avis de Grégory – – Le Blog de PHC –


----------



## indieke2

Thanks to Gregory (Kraine), we know a lot more. Strange so little feed back on it here. If I had no projector, this looks the safest price/quality for the moment.

The thing I wonder, I think that the manufacturers, are using the same Texas Instruments chip for a while. No upgrade expected from their side, instead of a new projector with again the same one? Normal contrast should be average with this one, and as mentioned at PHC blog, Xiaomi , seem to have a trick to improve this considerably.


----------



## Casey_Bryson

Holy $hit guys Spocky has done it again! If you haven't installed the latest Projectivy tools what are you doing with your lives? Give Spocky your hard earned $9 it is worth $50 easy.

Gone is one of the worst aspects of the Xiaomi/Fengmi/Appotronicsprojectors (shhh VAVA too). Now multiple display profiles with for any input or SDR/HDR/3D source!!! Not only that but it is AUTOMATIC when and SDR or HDR source is detected!!! Want a different calibration (RGB Bias and Gain, brightness/contrast for gama) for HDR or SDR DONE! This is huge and something even the 2020 versions do not have. Root is not even required for profiles on the 2019 versions

Here are just some of the best new features from the 3.54 release...

feature : display profiles management (premium feature for more than 1 profile)
feature : display profiles can be set automatically on input and/or dynamic range change
feature : display profiles can be switched manually*from the remote control
feature : display profile editor displays multiple calibration helper screens**
feature : display profiles can manage : contrast/brightness/hue/saturation/sharpness, color temperature gain AND offset (not available in stock projector UI), dynamic color/contrast switches, noise reduction and interlacing switches (to reduce input lag), video zoom, backlight (more options than on the stock UI)
did I mention display profiles don't require root on Android 6 ?
Did I catch your attention? Here's what it looks like in Action NOTE: Original Post with pics in post is here: Fengmi (峰米) 4K Cinema Pro (Laser UST 2020) 

View attachment 3033314


View attachment 3033316


View attachment 3033317


View attachment 3033299


View attachment 3033313


View attachment 3033300


View attachment 3033301


View attachment 3033302


View attachment 3033303


View attachment 3033304


View attachment 3033305


View attachment 3033306


View attachment 3033307


View attachment 3033308


View attachment 3033309


View attachment 3033310


View attachment 3033311


----------



## shapethelola

did anyone already root this device with the Projectivy tools ?


----------



## shanedowley

I have the Xiaomi Mi Laser v01 (MJJGYY01FM) and love it. Am thinking of upgrading to the 1S based on the excellent reviews it’s getting. But just want to be sure first: does the Mijia 1S support 3D?


----------



## shapethelola

it does support 3d like the old one did, I think. I don't have glasses but I still get the menu when pressing the button to activate 3d


----------



## Casey_Bryson

shapethelola said:


> did anyone already root this device with the Projectivy tools ?


Yes, the 1S has been rooted.


----------



## shanedowley

shapethelola said:


> it does support 3d like the old one did, I think. I don't have glasses but I still get the menu when pressing the button to activate 3d


Thank you. Have opted for a change in make, and ordered the Optoma P2 instead.


----------



## Johne_G

shanedowley said:


> I have the Xiaomi Mi Laser v01 (MJJGYY01FM) and love it. Am thinking of upgrading to the 1S based on the excellent reviews it’s getting. But just want to be sure first: does the Mijia 1S support 3D?


what excellent reviews are you talking about?
why is this thread so dead? Just a few months ago I purchased the v01 of this projector (by accident not knowing about newer models). I am now concerned about the quality. I would like to upgrade to this 1s model. _BUT_ I'm not seeing any conversations about this projector. Where are the users? The price point is so good (NOT $3000) that I thought there would be hundreds more of us.  
Cheers!


----------



## Casey_Bryson

Johne_G said:


> what excellent reviews are you talking about?
> why is this thread so dead? Just a few months ago I purchased the v01 of this projector (by accident not knowing about newer models). I am now concerned about the quality. I would like to upgrade to this 1s model. _BUT_ I'm not seeing any conversations about this projector. Where are the users? The price point is so good (NOT $3000) that I thought there would be hundreds more of us.
> Cheers!


The version Shane has is the 2017(2018?) 1080P version that accepts 4K, but doesn't output 4K. It's not the 2019 version that is 4k or this 2020 version with +200 lumen output and +1000 contrast ratio.


But there are good reviews of the 1S: Test Xiaomi Mijia 1S 4K : l’avis de Grégory – – Le Blog de PHC –

I suspect Xiaomi/Fengmi/Appotronics are a victim of there own demise, having flooded the market with similar models without marketing them distinctively. Your experience is a perfect example of this happening. The fact that we have to put the entire model number to truly distinguish them is a another example of how bad it is. LOL. I'm a fan, but come on Xioami/Fengmi/Appotronics, get your (self) together.


----------



## Johne_G

Thanks for the response Casey! Good point about the 1080p version causing all sorts of confusion. I was really hoping for more reviews. You know from someone in the US also.


----------



## Apoorv

Hi guys I am new to this forum. I just bought this latest model from xiaomi after going through various threads. Out of the box this puppy is beautiful and the colors are super vibrant and bright out of the box. I have not done any calibration yet and just used the standard color setting and it was amazing on a light yellow wall. Yes in the process of buying a white matte screen from Elite screens but the picture was so good on the wall that I am second guessing. I bought it off AliExpress and the seller was great and I got the item within 5 days in USA. The screen is big and I was able to project it on the wall with a full 150 inch with no decrease in quality. The dilemma I face now is that I ordered a motorized 128 inch screen from elite and after watching the native screen at 150 I am just getting greedy. I don’t want to put up a dedicated screen because of my young one so trying to figure out my options. But if any of you have any doubts about the capability don’t even worry. Great product and worth every penny so far !


----------



## Casey_Bryson

Apoorv said:


> Hi guys I am new to this forum. I just bought this latest model from xiaomi after going through various threads. Out of the box this puppy is beautiful and the colors are super vibrant and bright out of the box. I have not done any calibration yet and just used the standard color setting and it was amazing on a light yellow wall. Yes in the process of buying a white matte screen from Elite screens but the picture was so good on the wall that I am second guessing. I bought it off AliExpress and the seller was great and I got the item within 5 days in USA. The screen is big and I was able to project it on the wall with a full 150 inch with no decrease in quality. The dilemma I face now is that I ordered a motorized 128 inch screen from elite and after watching the native screen at 150 I am just getting greedy. I don’t want to put up a dedicated screen because of my young one so trying to figure out my options. But if any of you have any doubts about the capability don’t even worry. Great product and worth every penny so far !


Congrats the Xiaomi/fengmi/appotronics projectors really do have great colors with their red laser and ALPD 3.0, more so than Optoma P1and P2 which use a Blue laser. I highly recommend a CLR screen instead of Matte white, but I understand cost restraints and little ones. Maybe a DIY painted screen is best if that's your concern. Lots of info on screens in that area of the forum. Good luck and enjoy!


----------



## Apoorv

Yes the colors are simply amazing and the bee 1S is actually 30% brighter than the earlier version. I asked the seller and he told me to go with this one. I don’t think this one has 3D. They took it away but everything else has been fixed. It was a 220 v so I bought a step up transformer since we have 110 in USA..I do feel it can possibly run on 110 directly by changing the cable but I don’t want to take a chance. 
I looked at CLR screens from elite but they are super expensive. On the flip side I do have a dedicated space for home theatre in my basement and have full control of the light. So going to try the matte white screen from elite screens. The results were very good last night on a plain wall so I will be happy if a matte white performs even a bit better. I am assuming the grey ALR screens are not good for short throw projectors. DIY was something I considered and might do it but for now I will try to see the results of the 125 inch screen that’s supposed to be delivered next week.


----------



## juic-E-juice

I think the reason you aren’t hearing more about these is because there really is NO SUPPORT here in the US for these Chinese models. As long as your unit functions perfectly, then no big deal. But if you have issues, where do you turn to? And these manufacturers have hit or miss quality control that has been found evident, resulting in buyers with dead models. This is the same for LG, Ben Q and Optoma, but they have return policies that can be pursued. I feel that there is an opportunity for a US retailer to be the lone supplier of Chinese projectors, just as Nothingbutlabel is the sole supplier to Australia. If they had robust support, return and online presence, then I believe that these models would flourish here. 

As for me personally, I’m still waiting for a UST with low input lag. China loves gaming, but this doesn’t seem to be a priority right now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Casey_Bryson

Apoorv said:


> Yes the colors are simply amazing and the bee 1S is actually 30% brighter than the earlier version. I asked the seller and he told me to go with this one. I don’t think this one has 3D. They took it away but everything else has been fixed. It was a 220 v so I bought a step up transformer since we have 110 in USA..I do feel it can possibly run on 110 directly by changing the cable but I don’t want to take a chance.
> I looked at CLR screens from elite but they are super expensive. On the flip side I do have a dedicated space for home theatre in my basement and have full control of the light. So going to try the matte white screen from elite screens. The results were very good last night on a plain wall so I will be happy if a matte white performs even a bit better. I am assuming the grey ALR screens are not good for short throw projectors. DIY was something I considered and might do it but for now I will try to see the results of the 125 inch screen that’s supposed to be delivered next week.


Did you get the International version or the 1S? The 1S definitely has 3D Test Xiaomi Mijia 1S 4K : l’avis de Grégory – – Le Blog de PHC –

Lose the transformer you don't need it. Just ask every other person using it at 120V.


----------



## Apoorv

So you are definitely right juic E-juice about the support. But I was in the market for a UST..the cheapest UST that could do 150 inch is 3800 $ P1 or 2800$ VAVA ( essentially a clone of xiaomi ) . The new version had good reviews and I asked the seller beforehand and he told me not to go for the older 4K. I was saving almost a good 1000$ on VAVA. So the warranty part I was willing to take a chance on. Also my experience is after one year nobody will support it anyways. I had a brand new LG tv break down after 13 months. But the quality is definitely nice. I don’t think they will let them come in USA anytime soon. But let’s see how this one goes


----------



## Apoorv

So I don’t know about the international version. Mine is bought from hongkong and the language can be changed to English . I did not see a single 3D option so far in the settings and the specs don’t say 3D at all. I have seen them saying 3D ok Mijia 4K...
The voltage on it says 220V-240V and I did not see any posts on 1S saying they were running it on 110V that’s why just got a transformer. It was 20$ so not a big deal.


----------



## Johne_G

Apoorv, maybe send us a photo of the box with serial #? I'm curious if it is the 1s model, were you able to confirm. You long-press the hamburger button for 3d options.
I was to also confirm we are all gambling. I have an LG LED 1080p projector that now has stuck white pixels, and some dead pixels. It started happening 2 years into usage. It is 2.5yrs old. I just deal with it. But we purchase these LED/Laser projectors expecting to use them 5-10 years.


----------



## Johne_G

Apoorv, you also want to enable the HDMI to be 2.x compatible so you can active 4k HDR. It is an essential tweak.


----------



## Apoorv

Johne_G said:


> Apoorv, maybe send us a photo of the box with serial #? I'm curious if it is the 1s model, were you able to confirm. You long-press the hamburger button for 3d options.
> I was to also confirm we are all gambling. I have an LG LED 1080p projector that now has stuck white pixels, and some dead pixels. It started happening 2 years into usage. It is 2.5yrs old. I just deal with it. But we purchase these LED/Laser projectors expecting to use them 5-10 years.


Hi John so I will try the hamburger button you talked about tonight. I definitely have the 1S model as the outer box says it. I am attaching a pic of the model number so you guys can confirm. The reason I said it doesn’t have 3D is that one there is no setting option available in any settings. Two when I was buying it the Mijia 4K specs said it had 3D and the 1S did not mention it. The seller initially was sending me free 3D glasses with the projector which were 29$ a piece and then I asked her to confirm if Mijia 1S has it because the 3D glasses won’t be of any use. She did confirmed back that the Mijia 1S did not had 3D and sent me a pair of xiaomi AirPods instead which I did not mind eitherways. I have 3D glasses so I can use them


----------



## Apoorv

Apoorv said:


> Hi John so I will try the hamburger button you talked about tonight. I definitely have the 1S model as the outer box says it. I am attaching a pic of the model number so you guys can confirm. The reason I said it doesn’t have 3D is that one there is no setting option available in any settings. Two when I was buying it the Mijia 4K specs said it had 3D and the 1S did not mention it. The seller initially was sending me free 3D glasses with the projector which were 29$ a piece and then I asked her to confirm if Mijia 1S has it because the 3D glasses won’t be of any use. She did confirmed back that the Mijia 1S did not had 3D and sent me a pair of xiaomi AirPods instead which I did not mind eitherways. I have 3D glasses so I can use them


Lol sorry for the good morning pic 😂😂😂


----------



## Apoorv

Johne_G said:


> Apoorv, you also want to enable the HDMI to be 2.x compatible so you can active 4k HDR. It is an essential tweak.


Is there a specific way on how to activate that ? I have 3 HDMI ports and I have connected Apple TV 4K to two of them and it automatically asked me to switch to HDR which I did so wondering if I missed anything. The picture definitely is beautiful on this projector. I have been watching the movies and tweaked the color settings a little bit but I am literally blown away by the colors and the image quality on this one. I hope it lasts me 5-6 years atleast..although good thing that I have heard is that these lasers leds don’t go bad that quickly compared to other ones. 
I actually ordered two screens A motorized 128 inches and a fixed 135 inches matte white from elite screens. But looking the way this thing performs on my light yellow wall I don’t want to be restricted in terms of image size. Planning to paint my wall to grey. Ordered this BEHR silver screen grey paint to paint the wall grey and see the results. The fixed screen that I bought is compatible but I am just worried about blocking the wall and my daughter or someone in family ripping it off. So let’s see how that goes


----------



## Apoorv

Johne_G said:


> Apoorv, maybe send us a photo of the box with serial #? I'm curious if it is the 1s model, were you able to confirm. You long-press the hamburger button for 3d options.
> I was to also confirm we are all gambling. I have an LG LED 1080p projector that now has stuck white pixels, and some dead pixels. It started happening 2 years into usage. It is 2.5yrs old. I just deal with it. But we purchase these LED/Laser projectors expecting to use them 5-10 years.


hey thanks for the help. I can confirm Mijia 1S 4K is 3D. I tried using the hamburger button and it did pop up. I am surprised why they kept it that way because all the other options are available in normal settings except 3D settings. Thanks for your help on this one. I am attaching a picture proof of it and also a video that I recorded earlier to show the colors on a blank light yellow wall. Please excuse the toys that come in the pic


----------



## Apoorv

Sorry could not add the video directly


----------



## Casey_Bryson

Apoorv said:


> hey thanks for the help. I can confirm Mijia 1S 4K is 3D. I tried using the hamburger button and it did pop up. I am surprised why they kept it that way because all the other options are available in normal settings except 3D settings. Thanks for your help on this one. I am attaching a picture proof of it and also a video that I recorded earlier to show the colors on a blank light yellow wall. Please excuse the toys that come in the pic



Good deal. Just to confirm the model you have is

Xiaomi Mijia 1S 4k (chinese) / MiProjLas2 / model: MJJGTYDS04FM/ codename: batman
You can root it and use Spocky's tools. Definitely no step up transformer needed.


----------



## Apoorv

Casey_Bryson said:


> Good deal. Just to confirm the model you have is
> 
> Xiaomi Mijia 1S 4k (chinese) / MiProjLas2 / model: MJJGTYDS04FM/ codename: batman
> You can root it and use Spocky's tools. Definitely no step up transformer needed.


Hi Casey 
Thanks for all the help in this forum. Quick question about Spocky’s tool. What can it do that’s not native in the projector. And once you root it can you still update the software when we have an official update. So far I have been using Apple TV 4K and plan to use a PS5 or Xbox series x ( depending on which one I secure  ) . Any benefits of rooting ?


----------



## ChiWestSider

If anyone on this forum is new to this projector (like me)... the button to access the 3D option is the 'quick menu' button which is the button with the 3 horizontal lines on the lower right side of the remote. Also, I received my 1S with an adapter to attach to the power cable. You can replace this cable with a 'C5' cable which is also know as a 'Mickey Mouse' cable and you will no longer need an adapter.


----------



## ChiWestSider

.


----------



## Erbu1

I have the 1s and Xbox one X, and the Xbox does not recognize the projector as 4K at all. I also have the new 2020 chromecast and when directly connected to the projector will only output 4K at 30 hz and not 60 hz. 
I believe there is no "Enable hdmi 2" option on the new 1S, and I also could not find CEC options as well.


----------



## Mika73x

I am interested is s1 and have few questions. I did watch two YouTube review videos and read Passion home Cinema review.

- Does S1 have support for 16:9 and 4:3 aspect ratio? Is there menu setting to choose 4:3 ?

- Can we download pdf user manual somewhere?

- Is it possible play games with this? Other than network games. Racing games etc.

- How about warranty? If it arrive doa do we need send it China even it’s shipped from CZ ?

I been using Nebula capsule II to wall at dark room. It’s only 200 ANSI lumen and 720p This is 10x more must be so bright.. And 4K..

My other option for Upcoming PS5 was LX CX 65”. But I like big pic.. Capsule pic is about 77”.


----------



## Erbu1

Mika73x said:


> I am interested is s1 and have few questions. I did watch two YouTube review videos and read Passion home Cinema review.
> 
> - Does S1 have support for 16:9 and 4:3 aspect ratio? Is there menu setting to choose 4:3 ?
> 
> - Can we download pdf user manual somewhere?
> 
> - Is it possible play games with this? Other than network games. Racing games etc.
> 
> - How about warranty? If it arrive doa do we need send it China even it’s shipped from CZ ?
> 
> I been using Nebula capsule II to wall at dark room. It’s only 200 ANSI lumen and 720p This is 10x more must be so bright.. And 4K..
> 
> My other option for Upcoming PS5 was LX CX 65”. But I like big pic.. Capsule pic is about 77”.


I believe I saw the menu in which you can choose 16:9 or 4:3 while scrolling through the menus.
The S1 gives superb brightness and picture, I was very happy with it.
I am not sure about the smoothness and quality of the 4K when hooking my Xbox one X, but I think that this is due to some tweaking I need to do.


----------



## Meihk

Does anybody know what the input lag is on this? I would be fine with about 50 ms tbh since I don't play any competitive gaming.


----------



## Viper Daimao

Meihk said:


> Does anybody know what the input lag is on this? I would be fine with about 50 ms tbh since I don't play any competitive gaming.


from the french review link above - 103.9 ms


----------



## eliemega1

I was able to pick up the Mijia 1s and Telon screen. So far pretty happy with the purchase, still trying to understand the how to use the keystone correctly as I still have a little piece at the top of the screen not reaching. Also, I noticed my S/PDIF doesn’t work with I go to HDMI 1 which is a 4K fire stick. Any idea how to get that working?

I was able to install the spocky root and projectivy tools but I haven’t been able to calibrate it yet.


----------



## jaime.cusi

Hey guys, my Mijia 1s is on the way.
Would you please let me know which 3D glasses are compatible with this one? Thanks!


----------



## eliemega1

I got these ones.

Check out this product on Alibaba App WP home theatre 3D Glasses active shutter ubs Rechargeable Battery for DLP UST projectors support 3D movies
Wholesale WP home theatre 3D Glasses active shutter ubs Rechargeable Battery for DLP UST projectors support 3D movies From m.alibaba.com


----------



## SpeedracerII

eliemega1 said:


> I was able to pick up the Mijia 1s and Telon screen. So far pretty happy with the purchase, still trying to understand the how to use the keystone correctly as I still have a little piece at the top of the screen not reaching. Also, I noticed my S/PDIF doesn’t work with I go to HDMI 1 which is a 4K fire stick. Any idea how to get that working?
> 
> I was able to install the spocky root and projectivy tools but I haven’t been able to calibrate it yet.


Can you share where you bought the projector? So confusing with so many vendors and different descriptions. Hard to tell even which version they are selling sometimes.

Thanks


----------



## eliemega1

Check out this product on Alibaba App WP 2020 new arrivals 2000ansi UHD MJJGTYDS04FM xiaomi 1s 4k projector
Wholesale WP 2020 new arrivals 2000ansi UHD MJJGTYDS04FM xiaomi 1s 4k projector From m.alibaba.com


----------



## eliemega1

Same WP company I got the glasses from.


----------



## SpeedracerII

eliemega1 said:


> Check out this product on Alibaba App WP 2020 new arrivals 2000ansi UHD MJJGTYDS04FM xiaomi 1s 4k projector
> Wholesale WP 2020 new arrivals 2000ansi UHD MJJGTYDS04FM xiaomi 1s 4k projector From m.alibaba.com
> View attachment 3058838


Thanks, I just ordered the Chinese market 1S model (MJJGTYDS04FM) from this company on Alibaba. I've used Alibaba before but it has been years. I choose the 1S because of the brighter output. There is an International version, I think it is the 1S but I'm not sure. The International version seems to be missing some adjustability but it does include a new OS based on Android 9 and of course non-Chinese menus and apps. It is also more expensive. I went for the Chinese market version of the 1S so I could get all the picture adjustability. It does have an option to switch the menu to English but it is not a full English menu and the Apps are still in Chinese. No problem for me since I will be using a Fire Stick and a Blu Ray player with it. Won't be using the internal apps. The seller will test it and change the menu language to English before they ship it. I got a slight discount but there are additional fees and I asked for better shipping. No price talk but I'm happy with what I paid. I will have to may some additional import fee when it arrives. I'll post back when it arrives. I expect 1 to 1.5 weeks. This is going in a Game Room, not a dedicated home theater. So I like the ease of a UST projector. Once get it I will figure out where to mount it and what size picture will work in the room and buy a ALR screen. I'm hoping I can make 120" work.


----------



## eliemega1

I bought the same one including an ust alr from telon. So far so good. Had a few issues rooting and setting up projectivy tools but now that’s working. I’ve set up my fire stick 4K and ps5. Still trying to figure out the best picture settings as I’m not an expert at it. First time using a projector so I had some trouble with keystone and zooming to fit the 120 inch screen. I had a bad tv stand that was tilted causing even more issues in setting the screen.


----------



## Ganjor86

Hi! So xiaomi mijia 1s 4k (version from 2020) is a NATIVE 4k ?


----------



## 3sprit

No.


----------



## Ganjor86

Witch xiaomi projector is native 4k only wemax A300 ? Xiaomi mijia 1s 4k is 1920X1080p ?


----------



## SpeedracerII

Ganjor86 said:


> Witch xiaomi projector is native 4k only wemax A300 ? Xiaomi mijia 1s 4k is 1920X1080p ?








4K DLP Projectors -- is the chip really 4K?


Is the 4K DLP chip really 4K?



www.projectorcentral.com


----------



## Ganjor86

90% of 4K will be much better than my lg pf1000u


----------



## squall009

I got tired of waiting around for a better UST model that I could afford and jumped on buying this model after seeing the increase in native contrast compared to the original Xaomi 4k model. Will be pairing with a 120" ALR. I see that someone successfully set this up with a PS5 after installing projectivy tools. Do I absolutely need to root and install that apk or will it work out of the box with most HDR sources (including my PS5 and Nvidia Shield). Given that I have no guaranteed warranty with this unit I'm slightly wary of rooting and installing side apps even though I've done this to almost every phone I've ever owned. Any advice is appreciated!


----------



## eliemega1

I have the 1s and ps5 works great on it. I did root and run projectivy tools but if you follow directions should be easy enough. I don’t play fortnite or games that need low input lag so I don’t really tell a difference with or without the projectivy tools input lag enhancements


----------



## Ganjor86

Is this projector will focus on 70inch screen ? 80inch will be too big for my living room.


----------



## squall009

Ganjor86 said:


> Is this projector will focus on 70inch screen ? 80inch will be too big for my living room.


70" is more TV territory. Price/performance will be better suited at that size. Projection like this is only worthwhile in larger sizes (>= 100").


----------



## Ganjor86

I now but when I will able to use a 100" screen then I will use this screen but it is imposible to strech a 70" tv to 100"


----------



## SpeedracerII

I haven't posted an update since I ordered my Chinese model 1S. It arrived ahead of schedule via DHL and in good condition. The export company I bought it from had tested it and set the menu language to English, set the default input to HDMI 1 and included an English language user manual. The manual that comes with it is in Chinese. The unit started right up and I had put my 4K FireTV stick in HDMI 1 and was easily able to project it on my wall. I also bought a Sony 4K Blu-Ray player and connected it to HDMI 2. My older Marantz slim AV Receiver went in HDMI 3 with ARC. Need to make sure to enable CEC Control on both the 1S and the Receiver for ARC to work. Also enable HDMI 2 on the 1S. This is on the Hamburger menu button on the remote on the left side menu. I only have one 4K Blu Ray and for now I'm displaying on my highly textured wall. But I'm impressed with the picture. This is my first Projector and my theatre room is a low budget deal so I'm reusing an older Energy speaker based 5.1 system that was once in a bedroom. Need to replace the subwoofer. 

Even though this is the Chinese version you can easily get around the menus when they are set in English mode. There are still a few items in Chinese but I don't need to use them. The apps are for the Chinese market but since I'm using a Fire Stick I don't use any of the apps. I don't use the apps on any of my TV's they are all standardized on the FireStick, so the projector is only functioning as a display, not an apps platform. 

The vendor I bought it from sent me a .rar file that has the LiveOS software on it. It is supposed to be an updated English based OS. I have not installed it because it is working fine for me right now and I'm not sure what the new LiveOS software will do. The vendor says I'm supposed to be able to go back to the MIUI menu by double-clicking the Home button on the screen but I'm not up for experimenting. If you have a MIUI based 1S and want to try it I will send it to you. The version is LiveOS 2.5.1.6. (wrapping this post up and will continue in another post)


----------



## SpeedracerII

After playing around with the placement of the projector I decided that 120" is a good size for the room. The room is about 15" wide and nearly 30 feet deep. The ceiling is 9 feet but the builder put a angle on the ceiling at the screen end and the usable height on that wall is about 7 feet. We like the screen a little lower so we are not looking up at the picture. I bought some sample fabrics from Carl's Place and from XY. I had done a lot of research on UST screens and had become familiar with the 'pet crystal' fabric that is made in Taiwan and sold by many screen companies under various names. The fabric https://en.iftc.com.tw/cbsp.html is pretty nice. From one angle it is light grey, from the opposite angle is is nearly black. I taped up various fabrics to the wall and that fabric was the best and of course the most expensive. The CBSP fabric aka 'pet crystal' is the one with the 39 on it. The fabric above it is a 'grid' ALR screen. It is more omni-directional ALR and not the best for a UST. The fabric on the bottom is a white screen fabric for a long throw. The picture doesn't do it justice, the contrast with the CBSP fabric is best and the light performance is also best. The specs says this has a low gain value, lower than the screen manufacturers will state, but when you look at it, it looks great regardless of the specs. With this fabric the gain is dependent on the angle of the light source and the viewer so I don't think the number means much. You have to see for yourself.

So I ordered a 120" screen from a different vendor on Alibaba and that is on its way to me on Tuesday. It is the same fabric as XY but the frame is probably not as well made, but it will do the job and it was over $400 cheaper.

Next I'm building a custom UST cabinet to house the projector, my center channel speaker, AV receiver, and BR player. I want to keep the UST low to the floor. In this pic it is at 8" but it will probably be 10" to 11" in the final design. I'm going to have to place the center channel off to the side to keep the UST low enough. I could not find a way to make it fit in the center (below or to the back or front of the projector) due to its size. The UST will project through a hole in the top of the cabinet. I could have made a sound bar fit above the UST on top of the cabinet, but the center channel speaker would have cast a shadow on the wall. So it will go below and to the left. It will be fine for our purposes.

Even on my dark painted and textured wall this is a nice image. I learned my wall is not as flat as I thought so I hope I can get the screen to lay properly on the wall. The sharp angle of the UST really will amplify any irregularity in your wall if you were hoping to just project on a painted surface.

But I'm excited to have a budget home theater room for occasional use. Didn't make my $2,500 budget, but I hope to keep it under $3.5K after a new subwoofer and the cabinet is factored in.


----------



## Jin Roh

Hello,

I just received and installed this xiaomi. Very nice.
However, I have 2 quick questions: 

I use it in direct HDMI connection from the PC. Under these conditions, what could be the interest to root it?
As soon as I switch on, in addition to the (normal) ventilation, I also hear a slight electrical whistling noise. Do you also have the same symptom or only the ventilation?

Thank you for your feedback,
Alexander.
(French user)


----------



## SpeedracerII

Jin Roh said:


> Hello,
> 
> I just received and installed this xiaomi. Very nice.
> However, I have 2 quick questions:
> 
> I use it in direct HDMI connection from the PC. Under these conditions, what could be the interest to root it?
> As soon as I switch on, in addition to the (normal) ventilation, I also hear a slight electrical whistling noise. Do you also have the same symptom or only the ventilation?
> 
> Thank you for your feedback,
> Alexander.
> (French user)


I use an Amazon Fire stick so I have no need for the built in apps either. The only time I use the menus is to switch sources or make menu inputs. Still haven't played with it much, I've been very busy with other things. In fact I have my screen sitting in the room in pieces and haven't even had a chance to put it together yet. 

If your PC can't output 4K then a built in app may be technically better.


----------



## SpeedracerII

Jin Roh said:


> Hello,
> 
> I just received and installed this xiaomi. Very nice.
> However, I have 2 quick questions:
> 
> I use it in direct HDMI connection from the PC. Under these conditions, what could be the interest to root it?
> As soon as I switch on, in addition to the (normal) ventilation, I also hear a slight electrical whistling noise. Do you also have the same symptom or only the ventilation?
> 
> Thank you for your feedback,
> Alexander.
> (French user)


You asked about a whining noise... I don't hear it on mine. But I'm over 50 so it might be there and I can't hear it. lol


----------



## squall009

Jin Roh said:


> Hello,
> 
> I just received and installed this xiaomi. Very nice.
> However, I have 2 quick questions:
> 
> I use it in direct HDMI connection from the PC. Under these conditions, what could be the interest to root it?
> As soon as I switch on, in addition to the (normal) ventilation, I also hear a slight electrical whistling noise. Do you also have the same symptom or only the ventilation?
> 
> Thank you for your feedback,
> Alexander.
> (French user)


I can't say much to your first point as I haven't rooted mine yet but your second point sounds like you might be suffering from some coil whine. I lucked out and my unit did not have any additional noise other than the fan ventilation.

Since some of the menu options are still in Chinese I can't seem to find the focus option. Can anyone help me out with that? I have some clarity issues that I'm hoping are just from a bad alignment with my screen. The only point that looks razer sharp is the bottom right of the image. The other three corners are all much softer. When playing actual content it's barely noticeable but static menus I can see it right away. Hoping I don't have a bad lens. Any thoughts are appreciated.


----------



## Opher Aloni

I've just received this unit and I'm experiencing a lot of rainbow effect artifacts. I've had RBE sensitivity in the past with my old Sharp DLP projector, over a decade ago. I was assuming that the issue had been mitigated with these newer versions of DLP tech. Is anyone else experiencing RBE with these?

BTW, I would take everything posted on the passionhomecinema.fr blog with a grain of salt - any comments posted with even so much as a hint of negativity against this projector are immediately deleted and the author keeps posting updated links to buy the projector from Banggood. I think the info there is biased and that he's getting some kind of commission from Banggood for the traffic and sales he generates for them.


----------



## jachas

I have this model (MJJGTYDS04FM) since last week and I have some doubts if it can really display image in 4K. How can I check it to be 100% sure? 
When I connect my pc through hdmi I can set the resolution to 3840x2160. After that I try to play this video in 4K quality on full screen: 



And unfortunatelly the 1px patterns are not visible at all (circles are just gray). Am I doing sth wrong?


----------



## SpeedracerII

jachas said:


> I have this model (MJJGTYDS04FM) since last week and I have some doubts if it can really display image in 4K. How can I check it to be 100% sure?
> When I connect my pc through hdmi I can set the resolution to 3840x2160. After that I try to play this video in 4K quality on full screen:
> 
> 
> 
> And unfortunatelly the 1px patterns are not visible at all (circles are just gray). Am I doing sth wrong?


Did you change the setting on the 'hamburger' menu to HDMI 2.0? It is not set by default for some reason. This DLP chip is a faux 4 chip meaning that it uses a shifting technique to paint all the pixels. Not sure if you are seeing this or not.


----------



## DunMunro

jachas said:


> I have this model (MJJGTYDS04FM) since last week and I have some doubts if it can really display image in 4K. How can I check it to be 100% sure?
> When I connect my pc through hdmi I can set the resolution to 3840x2160. After that I try to play this video in 4K quality on full screen:
> 
> 
> 
> And unfortunatelly the 1px patterns are not visible at all (circles are just gray). Am I doing sth wrong?


Nope, nothing wrong. 4K XPR has trouble with monochrome 4K patterns, but it can resolve a one pixel line and cross, for example. But monochrome patterns that are smaller than one 1080P pixel sometimes force the DMD micromirrors to be in more than one place at a time. non repeating colour patterns (as in most real images) are less problematic.


----------



## Casey_Bryson

squall009 said:


> I can't say much to your first point as I haven't rooted mine yet but your second point sounds like you might be suffering from some coil whine. I lucked out and my unit did not have any additional noise other than the fan ventilation.
> 
> Since some of the menu options are still in Chinese I can't seem to find the focus option. Can anyone help me out with that? I have some clarity issues that I'm hoping are just from a bad alignment with my screen. The only point that looks razer sharp is the bottom right of the image. The other three corners are all much softer. When playing actual content it's barely noticeable but static menus I can see it right away. Hoping I don't have a bad lens. Any thoughts are appreciated.


Long press menu button (hamburger) for electronic focus, 3D mode, and settings. The corners are the most difficult to get right. On my Feng mi 4K I can get them all perfect except the top right. Just barely out of focus, but not a big deal.


----------



## Casey_Bryson

Opher Aloni said:


> I've just received this unit and I'm experiencing a lot of rainbow effect artifacts. I've had RBE sensitivity in the past with my old Sharp DLP projector, over a decade ago. I was assuming that the issue had been mitigated with these newer versions of DLP tech. Is anyone else experiencing RBE with these?
> 
> BTW, I would take everything posted on the passionhomecinema.fr blog with a grain of salt - any comments posted with even so much as a hint of negativity against this projector are immediately deleted and the author keeps posting updated links to buy the projector from Banggood. I think the info there is biased and that he's getting some kind of commission from Banggood for the traffic and sales he generates for them.


Interesting take Opher and I hope it wasn't your posts that were deleted--I've enjoyed our conversations on FB. I am a big fan of Kraine's reviews as he calls it like it is and I haven't seen any bias, but if he's deleting posts then that's not a good look. I've seen comments good and bad on the 1S and all the other Xiaomi/fengmi/appotronic projectors.


----------



## Jin Roh

Opher Aloni said:


> BTW, I would take everything posted on the passionhomecinema.fr blog with a grain of salt - any comments posted with even so much as a hint of negativity against this projector are immediately deleted and the author keeps posting updated links to buy the projector from Banggood. I think the info there is biased and that he's getting some kind of commission from Banggood for the traffic and sales he generates for them.


Exactly. I make some test with different email/IP/text with or without negative and it's clear. He only accept post with zero information against the projector or quality review !!


----------



## Jin Roh

When I check on display drivers, xiaomi is detected as "Laser Proj" name, but "Generic PnP Monitor".
Is there is any specific drivers for it ?
My frequency is limited to 30 H on 3840*2160


----------



## SpeedracerII

Opher Aloni said:


> I've just received this unit and I'm experiencing a lot of rainbow effect artifacts. I've had RBE sensitivity in the past with my old Sharp DLP projector, over a decade ago. I was assuming that the issue had been mitigated with these newer versions of DLP tech. Is anyone else experiencing RBE with these?
> 
> BTW, I would take everything posted on the passionhomecinema.fr blog with a grain of salt - any comments posted with even so much as a hint of negativity against this projector are immediately deleted and the author keeps posting updated links to buy the projector from Banggood. I think the info there is biased and that he's getting some kind of commission from Banggood for the traffic and sales he generates for them.


I just got my screen up and I'm also seeing RBE. I've also had RBE back when rear DLP projectors where a thing. I'm not sure if this is going to bother me significantly or not. My wife doesn't seem to notice them. This won't be a screen we watch on a regular basis, more for movies and other bigger events, maybe sports like the super bowl etc. So we'll see. IN the past the only thing to get rid of RBE is removing the filter wheel which meant a three DLP design or I guess one of these three-laser designs.


----------



## SpeedracerII

Well I finally got the screen up on the wall. I was waiting until I finished my cabinet so I could get the height correct. The screen is a 120" Telon 'Pet Crystal' UST screen. I have not tried to adjust any of the picture settings and you can see I definitely have some lights on in the room. The screen is the same material as other Pet Crystal screens (I have a sample of other company's screen material) but the manufacturer code is slightly different on the back. The company that makes this material makes two different versions of it, I may have gotten the other version. It looks slightly brighter than the fabric sample I have, just a small amount. My wall is a little off and so the screen doesn't lay flat on the wall so there is a slight misalignment in the upper left. I think I can fix this by moving the wall brackets or adding another one in the upper left. But for the price I can't complain about this screen. It works really well with the UST projector.

I finished building the cabinet but I have not painted it yet. Still waiting on the paint but I did get a sample and put two coats on the lid. I really liked how the functionality of the cabinet turned out and it really allows for the positioning to be fine tuned. It also has a lot of room to get behind the components to make connections. I put a light strip under the toe kick. It is color changing and dimmable, same as the bulbs in the side lights and I have two in the back of the room. (all Sengled). I think I achieved my desired 'floating effect.' It can be pretty dark in there but you can have lights on and still get a pretty good image on the screen. Turns out there is room on the lid and to the right of the PJ for my center channel speaker. I built a dedicated stand for it and don't need it after all. It may not be exactly in the center of the screen but it sound great there and not much of an impact.


----------



## SpeedracerII

Here are a few pictures with some calibration images. I have not touched any PJ adjustments yet. I forget which setting this is on, might be Movie. These are pictures taken with my iPhone.


----------



## jeffelliott2

Thanks @SpeedracerII and your cabinet looks great! A couple of questions if I may:

Regarding your purchase of the PJ, did you message the seller via Alibaba to ask them to test before shipping, change to English menus, etc.? Also, without mentioning a specific price, I'm assuming you did a bit of haggling with them via messaging as well?

On your connections, you mentioned plugging in your Firestick into HDMI 1, another device into HDMI 2, etc. - how are you getting sound to the Marantz receiver? SPDIF?

Many thanks,
Jeff


----------



## SpeedracerII

jeffelliott2 said:


> Thanks @SpeedracerII and your cabinet looks great! A couple of questions if I may:
> 
> Regarding your purchase of the PJ, did you message the seller via Alibaba to ask them to test before shipping, change to English menus, etc.? Also, without mentioning a specific price, I'm assuming you did a bit of haggling with them via messaging as well?
> 
> On your connections, you mentioned plugging in your Firestick into HDMI 1, another device into HDMI 2, etc. - how are you getting sound to the Marantz receiver? SPDIF?
> 
> Many thanks,
> Jeff


I did message the seller through the Alibaba messenger app. The testing and setting of the menu is their standard process, as is the english user manual. I'm sure you can figure out how to change the menu yourself without a lot of problem, and there is not much to the manual, but testing it out as working before shipping is nice since returning this item would be on you and that would be over $200. I did haggle a little but not much and got a small amount off. But the price was already the lowest I found before getting a few bucks off (less than $100). Keep in mind when you pay the vendor you are not paying directly, you pay through the Alibaba platform and they charge a fee. That doesn't go to the vendor, it goes to Alibaba. I did think the vendor did a good job but now they want to message me on WhatsApp on a way too frequent basis. I wonder if they will still message me if the thing breaks and I want them to honor the warranty?

In my first set up I was using my Marantz NR1402 which cannot switch a 4K signal. So everything went into the UST. The audio comes through the ARC on HDMI 3 on the UST. That was connected to the AVR via its HDMI 'out' connector. So you just have to set up that connection to support ARC (turn on CEC on both devices and be sure to set the UST to output audio over the HDMI port). I also had to be sure I set the decoding to Auto. I think I had it on PCM and the sound was very distorted. 

Since then I swapped the Marantz into the living room and moved my Yamaha RX-A770 to the UST. That supports 4K and has HDMI 2.0 so now the Fire Stick and the BluRay are plugged into the AVR and the HDMI 'out' from the AVR is in the HDMI 1 on the UST. The UST defaults to playing whatever comes in on HDMI 1. I don't need the 4K support in the AVR in the living room since the Fire Stick is plugged directly into the TV. In the living room the Marantz gets audio through the ARC from the TV.


----------



## sashira

jachas said:


> I have this model (MJJGTYDS04FM) since last week and I have some doubts if it can really display image in 4K. How can I check it to be 100% sure?
> When I connect my pc through hdmi I can set the resolution to 3840x2160. After that I try to play this video in 4K quality on full screen:
> 
> 
> 
> And unfortunatelly the 1px patterns are not visible at all (circles are just gray). Am I doing sth wrong?


TL;DR : Go to Monitor mode for real 4K, and send 4K with YUV 444 (8-12bits) to avoid the subsampling effect.

As I am very picky, I spent hours to find a way to properly display 4K on this projector.
Here what I found, please tell me if you get to the same conclusions.


I bought it on Banggood, to France. I watch mainly 25/50fps contents while in US you may be more going with 30/60. My unit is not rooted.
What came as a guess :
HDMI 2 is limited to 4K 30fps, HDM1 / HDM3 ok with 4K 60fps.
Whatever you are looking at from HDMI1 to 3, is an overlay to the builtin OS. No passthru to the "inner display". And XPR makes display forced to 60hz, This is why we are stuck with judder for non 60fps content.

The sample test patterns I use are both Netflix AA test pattern, or this one:
asp-1.78-3840_2160-23.976.mp4 (hosted at my place), grabbed from the test suite Mehanik HDR10 found here : Mehanik HDR10.
It shows 8 oblique lines (2 on each top right bottom and left).
It is played on CoreElec/A95X3(s905x3) box, only one to get it clean. Tried on the MiTv with VLC or internal player, with no quality success.

Netflix AA test pattern (search on netflix) is played on a MiTV android box, having Winevine L1 and keys.
I talk about what this test showed me the two paragraphs below.


When I tested (1), it was not "clean", and the top and bottom lines where truncated, scaled. The numbers where blurry and therefor I first thought that it was definitely not a 4K projector.
Then I switch from whatever mode I were (Movie/Standard/Game...) to this particular one "Monitor". Then I got a clean picture, every pixel rendered properly. The only thing was some flickering, the same kind of when we play interlaced content. Meaning XPR on DMD is really able to render 4K but with a minor flickering sensation (only on those kind of pattern of course).
Then I try to change the picture settings, and back to ****ty image. Monitor seems to be some sort of passthru but disabled as soon as you move from "default".
Conclusion : For real 4K, Monitor is the one mode to go, but you must rely on the picture settings from your player, not the projector.
To go further, I played with Netflix, and there goes Hell.

I noticed that Netflix did not recognise "4K Ultra HDR" when the box was on less than 50fps. The the AA test pattern was ugly.
Knowing that my A95X3 box was able to render 4K, I spent minutes/hours to find a proper settings on the MiTV in the android display settings panel.
When I choose the default 4K60fps on MiTV, it's YUV420, while 4K24fps is YUV444. The test I made was on the latter mode with coreelec, which is clean 4K. But Netflix is not happy with this mode, and does not serve 4K HDR content with 24fps. At 60fps (the default), it is served 4K Ultra HDR but ugly. Then i tried 4K60fps with YUV422 and YUV444.
To better understand chroma subsampling for those who need it : Chroma subsampling - Wikipedia
I encounter a new problem : bandwidth. Either my cables are bad, or the Mijia unit struggles to render such a bandwidth needed for 4K 60fps YUV444 which is 2x more bw than 420. At 50fps, the signal randomly "reset" the link, at 60fps it is stable (weird??) but with heavy artefacts on picture, which make me think that it is the unit that cannot handle such a rate. I say that because both boxes, mitv and A95x, same setting, same result on the projector.
But I notice only this problem under Monitor mode (which obviously, renders yuv 444). When I switch back to any other picture mode, I'm going back to normal but then, my pattern goes ugly again either the netflix one or my s905 unit.
So here is my dilemma : Either I continue to not use netflix with my S905 unit which render 24fps superbly in 444 with almost no judder, or going to my MiTv box for netflix, youtube, amazon and so on (Winevine L1), but without real 4K content because of the bandwidth problem, and netflix not recognizing 4K24fps as 4K HDR capable...

Well. Do any one concur with this ? Or did you find the culprit ... It would help me solve this 

Thanks a lot everyone for your previous contributions, helping me to choose this real nice projector.

PS: I tried multiple combination from changing the cables, changing inputs, ...


----------



## KrazyStuff

I just got this projector a couple of weeks ago, and am really impressed. Right now, it is on an uneven white wall, and I will only likely invest in a screen after I move out at the end of the year. Still, it is a huge upgrade, and the room is completely light controlled. Some issues so far:

I use a Chromecast with Google TV, however it always defaults to 1080p60 when I turn it on: I need to manually go in everytime and change it to 4k60.
Coil Whine. I have a slight coil whine. I quickly forget it once something starts playing, but it is a bit annoying. I hear that the power quality can be an issue, I may try another socket to see if that's the problem.
Top right corner slightly out of focus: I spent like 5 minutes lining things up, and that corner is slightly out of focus. But I barely tried, so that's probably on me.
Does not power off the projector when I turn off the CCwGTV with that remote. It turns on, but not off.
If I turn on the projector with CCwGTV remote, it also turns on the cable box on HDMI 2 for some reason.
I haven't dug deep into any of these issues yet. I like that AirPlay works as well, which is very convenient. As a portable home theatre lite setup, using my Anker Soundcore Motion+ as a stereo pair in Bluetooth works great, which is odd because it always used to cause latency when used as a stereo pair before. That's great. I look forward into getting into calibration: @sashira very interesting findings!

Although I use my CCwGTV for most things, are there any apps that are must haves to sideload onto the Android interface itself? What is the best video player? (the built in one didn't accept external subtitle files).


----------



## sashira

sashira said:


> I encounter a new problem : bandwidth. Either my cables are bad, or the Mijia unit struggles to render such a bandwidth needed for 4K 60fps YUV444 which is 2x more bw than 420. At 50fps, the signal randomly "reset" the link, at 60fps it is stable (weird??) but with heavy artefacts on picture, which make me think that it is the unit that cannot handle such a rate. I say that because both boxes, mitv and A95x, same setting, same result on the projector.


For that matter I just realised lately (we learn one thing after another), Mija 1S HDMI ports are 2.0b ... Which is limited by nature to 4K60fp at yuv420 or 4K30fp yuv444.
We have to wait for a unit with HDMI 2.1 which support 8K, 4K120fps.
It is definitely a problem of bandwith, but it is a "feature"... not a bug


----------



## sashira

KrazyStuff said:


> I just got this projector a couple of weeks ago, and am really impressed. Right now, it is on an uneven white wall, and I will only likely invest in a screen after I move out at the end of the year. Still, it is a huge upgrade, and the room is completely light controlled. Some issues so far:
> 
> I use a Chromecast with Google TV, however it always defaults to 1080p60 when I turn it on: I need to manually go in everytime and change it to 4k60.
> Coil Whine. I have a slight coil whine. I quickly forget it once something starts playing, but it is a bit annoying. I hear that the power quality can be an issue, I may try another socket to see if that's the problem.
> Top right corner slightly out of focus: I spent like 5 minutes lining things up, and that corner is slightly out of focus. But I barely tried, so that's probably on me.
> Does not power off the projector when I turn off the CCwGTV with that remote. It turns on, but not off.
> If I turn on the projector with CCwGTV remote, it also turns on the cable box on HDMI 2 for some reason.
> I haven't dug deep into any of these issues yet. I like that AirPlay works as well, which is very convenient. As a portable home theatre lite setup, using my Anker Soundcore Motion+ as a stereo pair in Bluetooth works great, which is odd because it always used to cause latency when used as a stereo pair before. That's great. I look forward into getting into calibration: @sashira very interesting findings!
> 
> are there any apps that are must haves to sideload onto the Android interface itself? What is the best video player?



Is your chromecast on HDMI 2 port? Only HDMI 1 and 3 seems to be working properly at 4K.
Definitely an electric signal issue. Try a APC (a bit overkill, but it provides much protection, and you still can enjoy your movie even when Godzilla has destroy the grid)
I have a focus issue. But it is because my wall recess from 1cm only ... But still sufficient to make it out of focus.
???
May be a bounce of CEC command.
Application : Aptoide TV (so you can the download what you want), and VLC as a player. But whatever player I tried, even Kodi, none was able to provide me a nice 4K with 10/12bits at YCrBr444 whatever the framerate. It handle HDR nicely though. But 4K is not clean.
Only way is still using HDMI1 or 3 with the picture preset set to MONITOR, all default values.


----------



## jcwut

Hi Everyone, Just recently bought the Xiaomi Mijia 1S 4K. I must say I'm really impressed with the PQ Out of the box, coming from a Benq W1080ST. I am having problem with Keystone correction though, My projection no matter how hard I try to adjust placement is always a bit skewed. Any tips on how to project a perfect letterbox?


----------



## Ian122279

jcwut said:


> Hi Everyone, Just recently bought the Xiaomi Mijia 1S 4K. I must say I'm really impressed with the PQ Out of the box, coming from a Benq W1080ST. I am having problem with Keystone correction though, My projection no matter how hard I try to adjust placement is always a bit skewed. Any tips on how to project a perfect letterbox?


It's a constant trial-and-error adjustment. Best results are achieved through manual adjustments. The height of the projector from the floor and the distance from the screen matter a lot. The feet also need some adjusting for you to achieve that near perfect edge-to-edge picture. It took me days of experimenting before I achieved the perfect picture viewing.


----------



## KrazyStuff

I finally spent some time on this. For one, after I moved it, and refocused, all my corners were in focus - Awesome. The biggest thing I did this weekend was root with adb, install Magisk, and Projectivity Tools with superuser access. Took some trial and error, the guides at XDA (and videos) all miss some key aspects, but I got it working. What a great app! I bought the premium version for 7.99 euros right away to have more display profiles - no more messing around with the default ones.

No more Chinese bloatware, I have Google Services installed, the launcher of my choice, and I can even change the boot image now from the "Innovation is Everything" picture (haven't done that yet). Now I need to set up all of these profiles up and do some calibration - this is pretty new to me, but Projectivity Tools has calibration images baked right in (even in the free version).


----------



## Shady12

Does this do native 24p?

Also I saw this comparison video with the Vava, although it's the older version of the Mijia. How much better is the PQ of the 1s compared to the older one? I've seen some people say the 1s is better than the Vava and others say the Vava is better.

Anyone have issues/regrets ordering from China or just having the Chinese version? The price on Alibaba is amazing, hard to get past that. Can get it and a good screen for the price of just the Vava by itself, for example.


----------



## Brajesh

Don't believe any of the APLD 3.0-based UST's do native 24p (except with 3D content if I'm recalling correctly from HDTVTest (Vincent Teoh's) review).


----------



## Shady12

Brajesh said:


> Don't believe any of the APLD 3.0-based UST's do native 24p (except with 3D content if I'm recalling correctly from HDTVTest (Vincent Teoh's) review).


Someone in the Vava thread said it was updated with it at some point in a firmware update.


----------



## Casey_Bryson

Brajesh said:


> Don't believe any of the APLD 3.0-based UST's do native 24p (except with 3D content if I'm recalling correctly from HDTVTest (Vincent Teoh's) review).


True they don't do 24p native, but I found whatever frame handling is being done (3:2 pull down) is better than the "24p" that Optoma has on their P1 and P2. In fact my Fengmi handled a slow panning shot from the movie RED much better and in general the Optoma looked fake and non-film like, almost soap opera ish as though there was some motion interpolation being applied, even though it was clearly off. Neither handled the scene like they should at 24p. In general the Optoma P2 was, probably closer to 48p because it was, for lack of a better word, a very persistent image. 

Based on my experience it leads me to believe that true 24p may not be possible and not all 24hz input to 60 hz output on these .47 DLP's are equal.


----------



## Casey_Bryson

Shady12 said:


> Someone in the Vava thread said it was updated with it at some point in a firmware update.


I've heard that before but not confirmed it myself or seen the change log to see if it's really displaying 24p or just throwing up on the display the frame rate detected on input.


----------



## Thanasis Gkioles

Hi to all,
I just ordered my 1s and I need some advice on screen material. I plan to put the screen above my OLED tv which will make the projection start from 1.3 meters of the ground (around 50cm above eyesight). I know its not optimal.
Can you please tell me if you notice a significant quality problem if you look at your current screen from below? 
I am guessing a white matt screen will be the safe choice but I would appreciate feedback from anyone with a grey screen or ALR.
Thank you.


----------



## 3sprit

Casey_Bryson said:


> In fact my Fengmi


Which model?


----------



## Casey_Bryson

3sprit said:


> Which model?


Fengmi 4K Cinema. It's the 2019 version.


----------



## 3sprit

I am using the Cinema. 
I'm waiting for Cinema Pro to be sent to me


----------



## Casey_Bryson

3sprit said:


> I am using the Cinema.
> I'm waiting for Cinema Pro to be sent to me


I'm guessing you'll see a slight difference. Mostly cosmetic though, but looking forward to your thoughts on it when you get it.

I think it will take a huge shift in contrast, laser dimming/dynamic black and RGB laser improvements for me to upgrade. Laser dimming and RGB laser have too many defects at this point. Maybe next year.


----------



## Ian122279

Thanasis Gkioles said:


> Hi to all,
> I just ordered my 1s and I need some advice on screen material. I plan to put the screen above my OLED tv which will make the projection start from 1.3 meters of the ground (around 50cm above eyesight). I know its not optimal.
> Can you please tell me if you notice a significant quality problem if you look at your current screen from below?
> I am guessing a white matt screen will be the safe choice but I would appreciate feedback from anyone with a grey screen or ALR.
> Thank you.


If you can control your lighting condition and therefore prevent ambient light, the matte white screen is a better option.


----------



## Shady12

I have one on the way. For a 120" image, how far from the wall will the projector lens be? Also what's the height from the lens to the bottom of the screen?


----------



## Thanasis Gkioles

Shady12 said:


> I have one on the way. For a 120" image, how far from the wall will the projector lens be? Also what's the height from the lens to the bottom of the screen?


Distance from wall 34 cm / / height from base of pj to base of screen 41 cm. Based on online resources (search for xiaomi 4k laser projector distance)


----------



## Shady12

Got mine in yesterday, all I have to do now is put the screen together and mount that on the wall... Anyone want to share their picture settings to get me started to get a better picture until I get around to calibrating it?


----------



## Spekuloos

Hi everyone, I am starting to gain more and more interest in this projector given all the good reviews I have been reading regarding its picture quality, especially the contrast. 

The only thing that is pulling me back (aside from the high input lag) is the complaints about noise (in particular the coil wine) that I keep reading everywhere.

How many of you are suffering from this? Has anyone found a solution for it? 

What's the best forum to read on this projector?


----------



## Spekuloos

Hi guys, let me ask the same question but the other way around : how many of you do NOT have a coil whine (or excessive noise) issue with their 1S?


----------



## SpeedracerII

Spekuloos said:


> Hi guys, let me ask the same question but the other way around : how many of you do NOT have a coil whine (or excessive noise) issue with their 1S?


I don't hear any coil whine at all on mine. But I'm well into my 50's, but I have heard coil whine on other devices in the past. When there is no sound from the program I can hear the fan running, even if the sound is pretty low in the program I can hear the fan running. The projector puts out some heat so that fan is probably working hard.


----------



## zobotrombie

SpeedracerII said:


> After playing around with the placement of the projector I decided that 120" is a good size for the room. The room is about 15" wide and nearly 30 feet deep. The ceiling is 9 feet but the builder put a angle on the ceiling at the screen end and the usable height on that wall is about 7 feet. We like the screen a little lower so we are not looking up at the picture. I bought some sample fabrics from Carl's Place and from XY. I had done a lot of research on UST screens and had become familiar with the 'pet crystal' fabric that is made in Taiwan and sold by many screen companies under various names. The fabric CBSP UST Front Projection Screen is pretty nice. From one angle it is light grey, from the opposite angle is is nearly black. I taped up various fabrics to the wall and that fabric was the best and of course the most expensive. The CBSP fabric aka 'pet crystal' is the one with the 39 on it. The fabric above it is a 'grid' ALR screen. It is more omni-directional ALR and not the best for a UST. The fabric on the bottom is a white screen fabric for a long throw. The picture doesn't do it justice, the contrast with the CBSP fabric is best and the light performance is also best. The specs says this has a low gain value, lower than the screen manufacturers will state, but when you look at it, it looks great regardless of the specs. With this fabric the gain is dependent on the angle of the light source and the viewer so I don't think the number means much. You have to see for yourself.
> 
> So I ordered a 120" screen from a different vendor on Alibaba and that is on its way to me on Tuesday. It is the same fabric as XY but the frame is probably not as well made, but it will do the job and it was over $400 cheaper.
> 
> Next I'm building a custom UST cabinet to house the projector, my center channel speaker, AV receiver, and BR player. I want to keep the UST low to the floor. In this pic it is at 8" but it will probably be 10" to 11" in the final design. I'm going to have to place the center channel off to the side to keep the UST low enough. I could not find a way to make it fit in the center (below or to the back or front of the projector) due to its size. The UST will project through a hole in the top of the cabinet. I could have made a sound bar fit above the UST on top of the cabinet, but the center channel speaker would have cast a shadow on the wall. So it will go below and to the left. It will be fine for our purposes.
> 
> Even on my dark painted and textured wall this is a nice image. I learned my wall is not as flat as I thought so I hope I can get the screen to lay properly on the wall. The sharp angle of the UST really will amplify any irregularity in your wall if you were hoping to just project on a painted surface.
> 
> But I'm excited to have a budget home theater room for occasional use. Didn't make my $2,500 budget, but I hope to keep it under $3.5K after a new subwoofer and the cabinet is factored in.
> 
> View attachment 3066181
> 
> View attachment 3066182


What kind and colour of paint did you use? That looks good!


----------



## KrazyStuff

I believe the coil whine of my unit greatly went down after using the unit for a couple of months now. I don't notice it anymore, whereas before it annoyed the hell out of me and I was looking up ways to mitigate it or return it. But maybe I will hook up my Blue mic on it to see if I can detect any frequencies. No one has ever said anything about any noise in general (coil whine or fan). I have moved it around a couple of times to different rooms, and have not had any problems with focusing all 4 corners either. I think the initial tweaks on the leg heights worked out ok.

As for video settings, I have played around with a bunch I have found on different threads in different forums. For HDR, I find that the default setting is still best, and for SDR, I used the settings found here in this XDA thread, but I think I tweaked the colors after because it was too green. Again, I really recommend the ProjecTivity Tools, makes the whole experience so much better. I am using this on a white wall, and even in overcast daylight, it is very usable.


----------



## Pagliaro

I want this to go into my ps5/xbox series x set up .

Tv will still be primary but for games like Last of Us and Ghost of Tsushima this would be amazing.

My stand is begging for it . 

I've never bought from alibaba, aliexpress, gearbest or banggood but that's where all the deals seem to be on this unit. 

Canadians how long did the shipping take and which of the above would you suggest?


----------



## Shady12

Any tips on getting the picture aligned on the screen? I have had the projector almost a month and the shape was weird but was up against a wall because my screen had all the small parts fall out of the box somewhere over the Pacific and had to get all that stuff sent again so took awhile. Got the screen mounted last night and picture looks even more warped than it did against the wall. Adjusted the little dial that lifts/lowers the unit, messed with keystone correction, slightly moved the projector around... Can't get it even close to being right. Bows upwards at the top of the picture, bottom straight, wider at top corner than bottom corner, I can get it close to straight on each edge with a lot of messing with keystone but then it's getting closer to 21:9 than 16:9.


----------



## Brajesh

I'm considering either the Xiaomi 1S or the Wemax A300. Wanted to get UST/ALR experts' thoughts based on my set-up...

Dedicated HT room, black walls/ceiling, and with full light control
Watch 50% 4K discs, 30% 3D and 20% 2D
150" white 1.1 gain screen
15ft seating distance to screen
1S good enough? A300 still a better choice? Will existing screen do justice? If ALR screen needed, drop to 120"? I haven't seen any 150" ALR's unless one builds own using ALR screen material.


----------



## Brajesh

Deleted post


----------



## Casey_Bryson

Brajesh said:


> I'm considering either the Xiaomi 1S or the Wemax A300. Wanted to get UST/ALR experts' thoughts based on my set-up...
> 
> Dedicated HT room, black walls/ceiling, and with full light control
> Watch 50% 4K discs, 30% 3D and 20% 2D
> 150" white 1.1 gain screen
> 15ft seating distance to screen
> 1S good enough? A300 still a better choice? Will existing screen do justice? If ALR screen needed, drop to 120"? I haven't seen any 150" ALR's unless one builds own using ALR screen material.


I watch about the same: mostly 4k, prefer 3D and if nothing else is available then 1080p. The issue you'll see without ALR/CLR is the image on the ceiling, if you can mitigate that without CLR sure, but otherwise move closer ( I sit about 8 feet away and it's IMAX beautiful) and go for 120" and maybe get a soft Fresnel screen if you're adventurous and it's available in 1.1 or .8. That said the 1.1 gain will help for extra lumens versus a .8-.6 with CLR, but you're going to see more gray which defeats the purpose so tough choices to be made there, but if you're stuck at 15 feet go big or don't go at all. If you can go 120 CLR and closer then the 1S will do just fine.

Assuming 1700 lumens for 1S and 2600 for A300

with 1.1 @150 + 1S you'll be at 95nits.
with 1.1 @150 + A300 you'll be at 147 nits That is a difference between good and very bright especially for HDR/3D where you need all that you can throw at it.

with .8 @120 + 1S = 109 nits which is about what I get (120 is my estimate) and it's enough for 3D/4K HDR with DTM
with .8 @120 + A300 = 164nits

BTW: [email protected] + 1S = 68 okay for 1080p with no HDR/3D
[email protected]+ A300= 109 good to great.

So ask your self is $1000 worth the upgrade to A300. I think so. Especially compared to the competition. It's a a value proposition, but if you really have to save money and are on a tight budget, go with the 1S it's an incredible value.


----------



## Brajesh

Very helpful @Casey_Bryson, thanks. Re: image reflection on ceiling, I assume I could put black velvet above the screen into some part of the ceiling area. Was planning to do this anyway to darken the reflective areas of my home theater... painted flat black, but still a little reflective.

Anyway, going to go for it I think. Found an A300 for about $550 more than the 1S.


----------



## Casey_Bryson

Brajesh said:


> Very helpful @Casey_Bryson, thanks. Re: image reflection on ceiling, I assume I could put black velvet above the screen into some part of the ceiling area. Was planning to do this anyway to darken the reflective areas of my home theater... painted flat black, but still a little reflective.
> 
> Anyway, going to go for it I think. Found an A300 for about $550 more than the 1S.


Happy to help. Yes black velvet will help with ceiling reflection w/o a CLR screen. Sounds like you found a great deal. Fun times are ahead. Best of luck!


----------



## prnoct90

I just purchased one of these and live in the US. How should I handle power? Is an adapter sufficient or do I need a transformer?


----------



## Brajesh

Just plug it in with one of these or similar. No transformer needed.


----------



## Greatcan

Hello friends, I have a Xiaomi projector, mijia 4k 1s and in Windows, in certain movies or 4k scenes I notice a very unpleasant effect in lines and contours, as if they have saw teeth or are moving. I have removed the sharpness from the image configuration menu and it shows a little less, but it is still noticeable, I do not know if it will be a rescaling problem, it happens to me in Windows and with all the players I have, MPC-BE, VLC and MPV player . I have also tried an Android device tv box via hdmi and in it I have no problems, it looks great, it only happens to me in Windows.



















In the Xiaomi projector there is a menu in the image settings called Aspect Ratio, putting it in the Smart Stretch option solves the problem of lines, but the image is slightly deformed (stretched from top to bottom). When playing certain content, the image is cut off and it shows that the screen is deformed, so this is not a good solution, but it can give clues as to where the problem may be.










In windows I have the 3840 x 2160 resolution configured, which is the one chosen as recommended for the projector's resolution. Where could the problem be?


----------



## jcwut

Shady12 said:


> Any tips on getting the picture aligned on the screen? I have had the projector almost a month and the shape was weird but was up against a wall because my screen had all the small parts fall out of the box somewhere over the Pacific and had to get all that stuff sent again so took awhile. Got the screen mounted last night and picture looks even more warped than it did against the wall. Adjusted the little dial that lifts/lowers the unit, messed with keystone correction, slightly moved the projector around... Can't get it even close to being right. Bows upwards at the top of the picture, bottom straight, wider at top corner than bottom corner, I can get it close to straight on each edge with a lot of messing with keystone but then it's getting closer to 21:9 than 16:9.


Did you ever solved this one?


----------



## Lippit1

Hi guys! I need some help. I recently bought this projector. Together with vividstorm alr screen. It looks great. Everything is amazing. Except I can't seem to fit it perfectly on the scree. The images looks a little curved in the corner. The best I managed is this after a lot of work. But it doesn't come with real keypoint correction. Atleast not 8 pointed. How can I get the image to fit perfect?


----------



## Shady12

jcwut said:


> Did you ever solved this one?


Nope.


----------



## Shady12

Lippit1 said:


> Hi guys! I need some help. I recently bought this projector. Together with vividstorm alr screen. It looks great. Everything is amazing. Except I can't seem to fit it perfectly on the scree. The images looks a little curved in the corner. The best I managed is this after a lot of work. But it doesn't come with real keypoint correction. Atleast not 8 pointed. How can I get the image to fit perfect?


Same situation here. For me each corner curves down, but more on the left.


----------



## Lippit1

Could it have something to do with the beamer and or the screen not being on a 100% flat surface


----------



## Shady12

Lippit1 said:


> Could it have something to do with the beamer and or the screen not being on a 100% flat surface


The wall isn't perfectly flat but I think that's common. The screen should be flat right?


----------



## Lippit1

In my case it could be the floor that isn't totally flat... Haven't tried somewhere else yet..


----------



## Shady12

Lippit1 said:


> In my case it could be the floor that isn't totally flat... Haven't tried somewhere else yet..


But we can adjust the height of each side of the projector with the dials.


----------



## mixterz

Top left and right of my projection is out of focus. How exactly do you use the focus settings, not the keystone . It's just a left and right arrow. Nothing seems to happen when i click ether side. Notice the top of my projection is also warped like some here also said . Projected onto a flat wall for now. Considering a XYscreen ALR UST electric floor rising screen, nearly half the price of Vividstorm.


----------



## DunMunro

mixterz said:


> Top left and right of my projection is out of focus... Notice the top of my projection is also warped like some here also said . Projected onto a flat wall for now. Considering a XYscreen ALR UST electric floor rising screen, nearly half the price of Vividstorm.


Set Keystone to neutral, if problem persists your projector is not level and/or square to the wall. Possibly the wall is not flat.


----------



## mixterz

DunMunro said:


> Set Keystone to neutral, if problem persists your projector is not level and/or square to the wall. Possibly the wall is not flat.


Thanks for the quick reply . Found the fast focus option on the remote control during playback , definitely sharpened up the corners. The menu also revealed the 3D , thank god for that. Bought 3D glasses for this too which I'll test later. The setup from Xiaomi is terrible for this projector.


----------



## sashira

Greatcan said:


> Hello friends, I have a Xiaomi projector, mijia 4k 1s and in Windows, in certain movies or 4k scenes I notice a very unpleasant effect in lines and contours, as if they have saw teeth or are moving. I have removed the sharpness from the image configuration menu and it shows a little less, but it is still noticeable, I do not know if it will be a rescaling problem, it happens to me in Windows and with all the players I have, MPC-BE, VLC and MPV player . I have also tried an Android device tv box via hdmi and in it I have no problems, it looks great, it only happens to me in Windows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the Xiaomi projector there is a menu in the image settings called Aspect Ratio, putting it in the Smart Stretch option solves the problem of lines, but the image is slightly deformed (stretched from top to bottom). When playing certain content, the image is cut off and it shows that the screen is deformed, so this is not a good solution, but it can give clues as to where the problem may be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In windows I have the 3840 x 2160 resolution configured, which is the one chosen as recommended for the projector's resolution. Where could the problem be?


I have the solution for you  It's something I tested when I received my unit last december.
Find a 4K pattern movie for testing purpose (with lines and small symbols). hereis the one I use : 01. asp-1.78(3840x2160)-23.976.mp4 (link valid 30 days from now)

TL;DR : you must use 4K 24/25/30fps AND yuv444 output to get proper untouched 4K output (HDMI 1/2/3), and set MONITOR image mode instead of NORMAL when using HDMI input.

The 1S is not HDMI 2.0b, only 2.0a, meaning 4K >50fps cannot be achieved in full definition. Only yuv420. Not enough bandwith. I can achieve [email protected]/yuv444 with some random blackouts and at [email protected]/yuv444, I get a scrambled image, showing the limit of the clock electronics. bwt, I use 8K HDMI 2.0b certified cable and tested multiple. Cables are very shorts and not the problem here.
I presume that when compressed (not yuv444), the 1S applies some sort of bad antialiasing/sharpening. I assume that because even yuv444 is "scrambled" in any mode other than MONITOR, which I assume is a mode where all filters are disabled and picture is delivered RAW.

You can also use provider video player, but it doesn't play HDR content very well and not able to handle dolby vision content. But It can render untouched 4K content (sometimes).

Here is a previous post with my tries : #79


----------



## SpeedracerII

Shady12 said:


> Same situation here. For me each corner curves down, but more on the left.


The wall in my room is not flat... at least not 'UST projector flat.' I thought once I put my screen up It would no longer matter but even though the screen is on its own frame, it is still attached to the wall which slightly distorts the screen in one of the corners. I can make the curve go away by pushing on that corner. I was thinking to add a wall bracket to that corner to try to pull it in... just an 1/8 inch or 3/16th... it doesn't take much. But I just let it go. Not that critical to me. Try pushing on the corner of your screen and see if that makes the curve go away. Alignment of the projector to the screen and the flatness of the screen are really tricky.


----------



## SpeedracerII

zobotrombie said:


> What kind and colour of paint did you use? That looks good!


Dark wall:





Warm Stone SW 7032 - Neutral Paint Color - Sherwin-Williams


Warm Stone paint color SW 7032 by Sherwin-Williams. View interior and exterior paint colors and color palettes. Get design inspiration for painting projects.




www.sherwin-williams.com





Lighter side walls:





Mega Greige SW 7031 | Neutral Paint Colors | Sherwin-Williams


SW 7031 Mega Greige paint color by Sherwin-Williams is a Neutral paint color used for interior and exterior paint projects. Visualize, coordinate, and order color samples here.



www.sherwin-williams.com





Sherwin Williams SW7032. It was not picked for a projector but it happened to look good. I have a knock down textured walls so it is not a good surface.


----------



## Spekuloos

SpeedracerII said:


> The wall in my room is not flat... at least not 'UST projector flat.' I thought once I put my screen up It would no longer matter but even though the screen is on its own frame, it is still attached to the wall which slightly distorts the screen in one of the corners. I can make the curve go away by pushing on that corner. I was thinking to add a wall bracket to that corner to try to pull it in... just an 1/8 inch or 3/16th... it doesn't take much. But I just let it go. Not that critical to me. Try pushing on the corner of your screen and see if that makes the curve go away. Alignment of the projector to the screen and the flatness of the screen are really tricky.


I had exactly the same thing, it was impossible to fix due to the wall, and my distortion was quite important. 

I ended up getting a Vividstorm rising UST screen and never looked back, super happy so far!


----------



## dolo12

Hi 

I just got this projector. I have a question about 4k playback.

Which apps can be used to play 4k ? I have projectivy installed. It seems that YouTube does only allow 1080p. 

If I cannot use internal apps what is the best external 4k player option ? Apple tv, Chromecast, roku ? 

Thanks
I


----------



## spocky12

dolo12 said:


> Hi
> 
> I just got this projector. I have a question about 4k playback.
> 
> Which apps can be used to play 4k ? I have projectivy installed. It seems that YouTube does only allow 1080p.
> 
> If I cannot use internal apps what is the best external 4k player option ? Apple tv, Chromecast, roku ?
> 
> Thanks
> I


Hi

Any decent media player will play 4k on this projector (internal player, Kodi, VLC...).
The reason you can't play 4k on YouTube is just because the codec they use for 4k isn't supported by your hardware (only fengmi cinema 4k pro and more recent devices support it).


----------



## dolo12

spocky12 said:


> Hi
> 
> Any decent media player will play 4k on this projector (internal player, Kodi, VLC...).
> The reason you can't play 4k on YouTube is just because the codec they use for 4k isn't supported by your hardware (only fengmi cinema 4k pro and more recent devices support it).


Thank you. So is there actually a 4k quality advantage of an external device (shield tv, apple tv 4k, Google tv stick,..) over internal playback ? If so - how much ( worth it ?) ? How about Netflix, Amazon, etc. - can they play back 4k ? And - sorry for the many questions - what would be the best internal player for 4k HDR ? 

Thank you!


----------



## spocky12

dolo12 said:


> Thank you. So is there actually a 4k quality advantage of an external device (shield tv, apple tv 4k, Google tv stick,..) over internal playback ? If so - how much ( worth it ?) ? How about Netflix, Amazon, etc. - can they play back 4k ? And - sorry for the many questions - what would be the best internal player for 4k HDR ?
> 
> Thank you!


Sorry, I never made a detailed comparison, so I'm not sure which device would be the best.
I'm using a Shield, which does a pretty good job. If you don't use streaming services, I suppose you don't need an external device.
But as soon as you need streaming, it's required because DRMs aren't supported by these projectors.


----------



## dolo12

Thank you. One more question  i have used both Netflix and Prime video on the projector. But for some reason the picture quality is terrible. No UHD. Even worse. Could this be a bandwidth problem ? 
Or do neither play in UHD ?

Thanks

Ps. Do you have a 2019 Shield ? If so - Does the AI upscaling work well ?


----------



## spocky12

dolo12 said:


> Thank you. One more question  i have used both Netflix and Prime video on the projector. But for some reason the picture quality is terrible. No UHD. Even worse. Could this be a bandwidth problem ?
> Or do neither play in UHD ?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Ps. Do you have a 2019 Shield ? If so - Does the AI upscaling work well ?


As I wrote, without DRMs, the streaming services won't work fine directly on the projector (only SD quality, and with old app versions, usually not dedicated to TVs). If you need Netflix and co, an external device is mandatory.
I had a Shield 2017 and changed for a 2019. I appreciate the Ai upscaling which most of the time enhances perceived quality. Only if stealing resolution is too low or with too much compression, it can add artifacts, but depending on which services you're using, this might be pretty rare.


----------



## dolo12

Hi

I have recently bought a 100“ screen. I am having difficulty setting it up correctly.
I have set the 1s 24cm away from the wall but the projected image is not 100“. I also can’t match the corners. The top horizontal of the image is not parallel with the bottom of the image. The left corner is lower than the right one. The bottom horizontal is approximately level and matches the lower frame of the screen.

What do I need to look for ? Does the 1s need to be 100% level in all directions ? 

Are there anywhere good instructions for doing this ?

Miss


----------



## Li On

Just make sure everything is leveled and squared, and take your time. This is my Fengmi C2, no keystone is used!


----------



## dolo12

Li On said:


> Just make sure everything is leveled and squared, and take your time. This is my Fengmi C2, no keystone is used!
> 
> View attachment 3180954


Thanks. This does not look good. Have you managed to get a solution ?


----------



## Li On

What does not look good? I think my geometry is pretty good. With some patient, you should be able to do it too.


----------



## Ganjor86

Can someone tell me what diferen es are between xiaomi mijia 4k 1s and fengmi forcinema c2 ?


----------



## Brajesh

C2 has image interpolation, but 1S, while lacking it, does have 3D support.


----------



## Ganjor86

I dont need 3d so fengmi will be better for me becouse image interpolation ? Is there are more diferences between this two projectors ? Pice is very similar.


----------



## Brajesh

Between the two, given you don't need 3D, I'd get the C2 as the image interpolation will help greatly with 24p content, basically all movies. Should avoid motion judder and provide smooth playback. See this review.


----------



## Erbu1

Hi,
I have the 1S and recently 2 white spots appeared on the screen which I believe is due to a DMD chip issue. I would like to replace the DMD chip but I do not know what is the exact model or replacement chip that will fit this projector. Does anyone here have the information?
Thanks


----------



## JackB

I have a chance to buy a Xiaomi Mijia MJJGTYDS01FM Laser Projector 4K 2GB 16GB English Interface MIUI TV HDR TV Bluetooth WiFi 3D Home Theater System. This is the description on Aliexpress:
Xiaomi Mijia MJJGTYDS01FM Laser Projector 4K 2GB 16GB English Interface MIUI TV HDR TV Bluetooth WiFi 3D Home Theater System|Smart Remote Control| - AliExpress. Is this the model that is currently being replaced or one further back generation from that?


----------



## Brajesh

That's the older generation.


----------



## JackB

Brajesh said:


> That's the older generation.


How old? Are there three generations or two, including the latest Xiaomi Laser TV 2?


----------



## Brajesh

Believe that's the 1st gen Xiaomi 4K, then there was 1S and now Cinema 2.


----------



## JackB

Thank you. I’ve been reading Gregory’s reviews on the first and second generation. Basically the second is a little brighter but his measured contrast shows that the second is around 3;500:1 vs 2,500:1 for the first gen.

Have you owned either one?


----------



## JackB

I can buy one new open box for $1,500, new in box for $1,650. Is that a good deal?


----------



## humax

JackB said:


> I can buy one new open box for $1,500, new in box for $1,650. Is that a good deal?


Not really, since this is already an outdated model. The Fengmi C2 for a little more or the Xiaomi Cinema 2 are better choices spec-wise. Personally right now, I would not buy anything else than the latter for the sake of DV alone. You will get proper HDR reproduction with this one, something not guaranteed with the other two. It costs more, but will save you image calibration headaches in the long run, since it is just plug and play.


----------



## JackB

humax said:


> Not really, since this is already an outdated model. The Fengmi C2 for a little more or the Xiaomi Cinema 2 are better choices spec-wise. Personally right now, I would not buy anything else than the latter for the sake of DV alone. You will get proper HDR reproduction with this one, something not guaranteed with the other two. It costs more, but will save you image calibration headaches in the long run, since it is just plug and play.


I think you are right. I tried to get her to go lower, like $1,200, but she wouldn't budge. The problem with buying the FC2 or the XC2 is that they are not available here in the US and not having done any direct business with China I am hesitant. These old one are here and work, although if it broke I'm screwed.

I guess I will wait and double the price when enough reports on the VaVa Chroma are in.


----------



## humax

JackB said:


> I think you are right. I tried to get her to go lower, like $1,200, but she wouldn't budge. The problem with buying the FC2 or the XC2 is that they are not available here in the US and not having done any direct business with China I am hesitant. These old one are here and work, although if it broke I'm screwed.
> 
> I guess I will wait and double the price when enough reports on the VaVa Chroma are in.



I understand that warranty and support are of high value to American consumers, but it is a price you have to pay if you want to buy the only available DV projector right now. As for VAVA Chroma, it will also not do reference HDR, unless you introduce and set up in the image chain one of the HD Fury products.


----------



## JackB

humax said:


> I understand that warranty and support are of high value to American consumers, but it is a price you have to pay if you want to buy the only available DV projector right now. As for VAVA Chroma, it will also not do reference HDR, unless you introduce and set up in the image chain one of the HD Fury products.


Disappointed to hear that about Chroma. I thought it had those features. I had an HD fury Vertex. Very tough to use for a non-tech like me. I had a conversation with B&H Photo rep yesterday as they sell a Xiaomi small led projector. But in pursuing why they should sell the UST model she pulled back and sounded like either there was a problem with X phones in the past or there were politics involved. Remember the US banned Hauwii phones because of security issues and I'm sure that's influenced the overall situation with many of the US larger vendors. Walmart sells a lot of different Xiaomi devices including UST models. They are the old 1080p ones though and through a third party.


----------



## humax

JackB said:


> Disappointed to hear that about Chroma. I thought it had those features. I had an HD fury Vertex. Very tough to use for a non-tech like me.


It does play HDR, but as with all other projectors with static metadata support, it presents its own version of it. That's the big deal with the Xiaomi. It self-calibrates for DV, so as not to deviate from the original image. DV native support is the future and any projector not having it, will be seriously lacking.


----------



## gama91

Hi everyone!

I have a problem with xiaomi miija 1s 4k projector. I'm using it with a firestick amazon 4k Max on the HDMI1 and unfortunately only the youtube app seems to give no problems.

The amazon prime app doesn't stream in UHD on the projector and says to make sure the hdmi input is in hdcp 2.2 format.
The netflix app has issues with "jerking" in whatever resolution I set the firestick to.

Do you guys have any tips?
If you use an external device for netflix / prime, which one do you use?


----------

